# Dress Code - Uniforms ?.



## SteveB (Mar 25, 2010)

Some debate currently ensuing as to how to implement a general managers request for stage crew to be in "dressier" clothing while at work.

Currently the dress code is; the facility provides Polo type black shirts with the facility log on the left breast. Everyone on staff (4) as well as standard over-hire gets 2-3 of these shirts. 

The GM is now asking that no shorts of any kind be worn at any point during the call when any client is in the facility or when the audience is in the theater, extending this rule to follow spot operators (Light and sound are in the theater, thus we usually dress OK). The GM has also asked that no baseball or other type headwear be worn and that the facility will provide black work pants instead of shorts and/or jeans.

The only real issue the house staff has is the need to wear "performance" clothing during load-ins, work calls, rehearsals, etc... where we feel the dress code should be relaxed to allow comfortable clothing to be worn for the environment - I.E. shorts, other then performance shorts, etc.. when it's +80 in the space

Part of the difficulty becomes the need to "schedule" staff & crew to change into the "uniform", as that is a NY State labor law requirement, and could possibly be an issue if we go into meal penalty (Union house) if the "back to street clothes" period needs to be added to the beginning and end of a call. 

Any comments and thoughts as to how other houses/facilities deal with this appreciated

Steve Bailey
Lighting Director/Head Electrician 
Brooklyn Center for the Performing Arts
Brooklyn College


----------



## irish79 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am pretty sure there is an OSHA rule against wearing shorts on the job site with the type of work that we do. The last rigging install I worker on we were not allowed to wear shorts because of this, even though it was July and it was close to 100 degrees in the grid. I don't think this would apply to anyone running a spot or a board, but possibly load in/out. I know that this is not something that is followed often as I have worn shorts before and do see a lot of others doing the same. If the GM found out about it he would have another reason to ask you to wear pants.


----------



## rwhealey (Mar 25, 2010)

I always try to wear jeans during load-in- I don't like getting scraped and cut!

I change into a theater-logoed polo & black jeans for security/spot/backstage jobs. However, I have taken to wearing dress pants, a black button down, and a black tie when I'm working a FOH job.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 25, 2010)

rwhealey said:


> I always try to wear jeans during load-in- I don't like getting scraped and cut!
> 
> I change into a theater-logoed polo & black jeans for security/spot/backstage jobs. However, I have taken to wearing dress pants, a black button down, and a black tie when I'm working a FOH job.



A thanks for the time to reply

I'll re-state my question specifically to what does your employer require ?., and are your particular clothing choices a requirement.

It's really a question to folks who work in roadhouses or are staff or over-hire at road-houses.

Thanks in advance

SB


----------



## Footer (Mar 25, 2010)

At my wife's venue we are all given 1 or 2 polo shirts and 1 or 2 button up shirts, both black and with a logo. We are asked to wear black pants if we are working a theatre show or a corporate show. My wife always wears black pants because she is usually FOH. For R&R gigs I wear a decent pair of jeans and they are OK with that. We have been told not to wear shorts. As far as ball caps go, both our APM and A2 wear hats all the time, no matter what. For the in/out of any show most people just wear a black t-shirt and throw on there "egg wear" before the show. The A1 actually never wears his shirts out of the building and washes everything on site. We are not a union house so its less of an issue. 

Steve, you probably already know this... but just for others... You do run into issues with this type of thing with a union crew. Most contracts require at least 15 minutes of "wash up" time if you ask them to change clothes. This easily could extend to a half hour. You will also then have to pay the same amount if they change back from what I recall. They might not use all the time, but you will be paying for it.

Most people will also take issue to the pants thing. Its one thing to be issued it, but most people are not going to be crazy about washing them. People can deal with a shirt, pants are another thing, especially if they have to be ironed. You might want to give a uniform company a call on that. They will handle all washing and pressing.

I know many people who say I will show up in blacks if you want me to. If I get dirty during the in, you either deal with it or give me clothes to change into for the run. You are responsible for giving me those clothes and can not complain if those clothes get destroyed during the run.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 25, 2010)

"Steve, you probably already know this... but just for others... You do run into issues with this type of thing with a union crew. Most contracts require at least 15 minutes of "wash up" time if you ask them to change clothes. "

FWIW out of NY State, the local (NY) labor laws state the the employer must pay for the time it takes an employee to change into and out of a REQUIRED UNIFORM OR SET OF CLOTHING". Thus the "contractual" 15 minutes is sometimes only an employer following NY State law and giving the employee that time to accomplish the task. That was actually news to me, as I always thought it was a Union contract issue (it can be, depending on contract), and my wife, who's a USA 829 Scenic see's this on every call and thought it was contractual.

NY Law also requires the employer to either reimburse the employee for cleaning costs of the uniform or pay to have the uniform cleaned. 

SB


----------



## Footer (Mar 25, 2010)

SteveB said:


> "Steve, you probably already know this... but just for others... You do run into issues with this type of thing with a union crew. Most contracts require at least 15 minutes of "wash up" time if you ask them to change clothes. "
> 
> FWIW out of NY State, the local (NY) labor laws state the the employer must pay for the time it takes an employee to change into and out of a REQUIRED UNIFORM OR SET OF CLOTHING". Thus the "contractual" 15 minutes is sometimes only an employer following NY State law and giving the employee that time to accomplish the task. That was actually news to me, as I always thought it was a Union contract issue (it can be, depending on contract), and my wife, who's a USA 829 Scenic see's this on every call and thought it was contractual.
> 
> ...



This is what I like to refer to as "Open that box and your in for a world of hurt". 

I personally think you can ask any stagehand to wear black pants and a shirt you give them and they are OK with that and won't take you to the bank for it. However, the second you start dictating exactly what they should wear you are in for a world of red tape. There is a reason that Disney and cruise ships cleans and presses EVERY SINGLE PERSON'S uniform every day and they change into those clothes when you arrive at work.


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

SteveB said:


> A thanks for the time to reply
> 
> I'll re-state my question specifically to what does your employer require ?., and are your particular clothing choices a requirement.
> 
> ...



I've worked at couple road houses, and at my current job, and only occasionally been aware of a requirement for a specific "uniform". That being said, I've also done some work as a provider, and been in some houses with dress codes and uniforms, and some houses that don't. My experience is that companies or venues that care enough to put together a uniform or at least similar dress tend to also care enough to see to other small details, while venues and companies that allow crews to dress like slobs tends to have similar work ethics. Not meant to reflect on any specific person or company, just general observation. Currently, my employer requires me to wear "clothing appropriate for the job I do" University logo'ed apparel is strongly recommended and available at cost to the department though the school, or to the employee though the bookstore. The department supervisor has final determination on appropriate dress. Since the University doesn't logo anything in black we're kinda screwed, but my supervisor has had no problems with my current choice. I do black jeans and black t-shirts for days I know I'm working in the shop, or painting or other rough work, Good Black Jeans and Polos for office, shows, client meetings, and have black slacks, shirts and jackets for the most dressy events. I currently require my students and contract help to wear blacks for backstage show calls and dress appropriately for FOH show calls. Solid footwear is required for all calls, and I allow a reasonable amount of time on the clock for my crews to change before and after shows if needed. We are currently working on department logo T-shirts for student and contract crew, and polos for senior staff and managers, but it's an uphill battle against politicians who don't understand why blue shirts trimmed in gold won't work back stage, and dress shirts and ties won't work in the scene shop. 
Matt


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 26, 2010)

I require all of my regular staff members to wear polos or button down logo shirts that we pay for with black dress pants or nice black jeans to all show calls. For load ins / outs and work calls, I am much more flexible, as long as they wear long pants that are not riddled with holes and non offensive t shirts (no sleeveless shirts or tank tops, etc.). Hats are not permitted during show calls, but are allowed during ins / outs and work calls. Over-hire staff is asked just to wear blacks for show call. After they have been around for awhile, we give them a polo or two.

We have no laws in our state requiring time to change into and out of cloths and are a nonunion house. We do provide lockers for our staff and permit them to wash their show call cloths while they are on a work call if they wish (a few guys rent locally from places that do not have attached laundry facilities, so they really appreciate this).

~Dave


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Mar 26, 2010)

Usually I just get told blacks. I have a myrad of different black shirts, some T, some polo, some full button up jobs. I also cheat by getting black denim jeans - these look like black dress pants from a distance, but have pockets in the places you expect them.


----------

